# Evernote orders password reset



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Evernote orders password reset after hacking

By Melissa Gray, CNN


(CNN) -- The online note-taking and archiving service Evernote required its 50 million users to reset their passwords Saturday after announcing it was the victim of a security breach, making it the latest tech company in recent weeks to fall victim to hackers.
The California-based company said no user content or financial information was accessed. But the hackers were able to access user information, including user names, e-mail addresses and encrypted passwords.
Last week, customer support tool Zendesk announced it was hacked, with the breach exposing the e-mail addresses of users of three other websites -- Tumblr, Pinterest, and Twitter, all of which use Zendesk.
Microsoft, Apple, and Facebook last month said they were the victim of hackers, and Twitter said in January that it, too, was hacked.
Evernote launched in 2008 as a way to archive images, documents, notes and other data online. A version for businesses is available in more than 30 countries


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Xmark said:


> Evernote orders password reset after hacking
> 
> By Melissa Gray, CNN
> 
> ...


Yep I had to reset quite a few passwords plus my CC number was hacked twice and attempts all online were made to use it but didn't go through. Why I don't do online banking.


----------

